# Belt drive vs Direct drive?



## spliggz1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi Guys
I live in the UK & am new to the world of decent compressors & could do with some advice.
I have a small pot sandblaster which requires about 14 or 15cfm. I already have a small 2hp compressor but it's just not man enough for what I need.
I do not have 3 phase electric so it would have to be single phase (230v). I have researched a little & seen a few that may be suitable but am not really sure what the pro's & con's of belt or direct drive.
Any advice welcome

Thanks


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Belt drives are generally better compressors both motor and pump wise at least here in the USA. Direct drives are cheaper compressors. Roger


----------

